# Seneca saugeye Tournament 7-14



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We will be having a saugeye Tournament at Seneca lake this Saturday 7-14 at Seneca lake.
40 dollar entry fee
Optional 10 doallar big fish pot
100% payback
6 am starts regerstration and boat check
@main boat ramp by dam
7am take off
3:30 pm weight in.
6 fish limit 15" min
1/2 lb dead fish penalty.
Plaques for 1st and 2nd place finishes


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

should be interesting post the results


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Results please?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

1st place had 9 something with 5 fish
My partner and I took 2nd with 6.5 lbs with 4 fish
3rd place had 4 fish
Big fish was 3.83 lbs
the rest of the feild had 2 to 0 fish.
Most guys was saying how they was limiting last weekend and was fully surprised that no one was able to bring in 6 fish.
The winning team slow trolled worms
My partner and I took second by casting jigs n crawler and Hopkins spoons up shallow and working our jigs and metal off of steeper breaks in 10 to 13 foot. All our bites was right on the break or just off of it in the deeper water.
I will say it is weird how very few people on this site ever want to fish our tournaments but yet never seem to forget to ask how the fishing was. . Maybe next time....


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

I find it interesting when people come on here to promote tournaments but don't post results


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If you read the sticky this fourm is too announce your Tournament. That is what I did. In my first post. I did not promote it by making multiple replys to keep it too the top. I see everyone seems too want more of a report about these Tournaments. That's what the other fourms are for......


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

My request for results was just out of curiosity about my home lake and how it's doing in this heat. I've probably fished with a few of your members. I have fished quite a few tournaments with the old SOWC and Jim Corey. Maybe when my schedule allows I'll fish a tourney or two.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

thanks ducky !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting.... an i wouldnt put to much into it. 
Id probobly ask if it was a lake i fish alot and couldnt easily find the results.
And at this time in my life i just dont have the time to fish tournies or let alone even own a legit boat right now. 
I do appreciate everything youve posted. Actually have a couple of your old posts bookmarked,ive never fished jigging spoons (i fish blades ALOT) but want to an you seem to know your chit(prob another reason people ask for results alot of times presentstions come with it,lol)....
Any ways,good luck the rest of the year!


----------

